

Show HN: YapMap - An art project aiming to recreate the world with dots. - olso4052
http://yapmap.herokuapp.com/

======
olso4052
Hey all -- just a little more info about this project. I recently starting
programming, and am currently in the middle of one of the intensive
programming bootcamps.

Anyway, this was a little weekend project of mine. For a long time I've been
interested in creating some sort of internet 'art' where people affect a site
just by being there, but don't actually interact with anything in particular.

This is basically the first realization of that goal, now that I am learning
the skills. Any feedback or contributions would be much appreciated, or if
nothing else, a simple click on the link so I can add another dot to the map.

Thanks -- ty

